

Igor's Guide to find the perfect name for your product - Zenbach
http://www.igorinternational.com/process/naming-guide-product-company-names.php

======
kakooljay
Just thought I'd share a funny story:

Kodak founder George Eastman was once asked about the origin of the name of
his camera. "Philologically, the word 'Kodak' is as meaningless as a child's
first 'goo,'" he explained. "Terse, abrupt to the point of rudeness, literally
bitten off by firm and unyielding consonants at both ends, it snaps like a
camera shutter in your face. What more would one ask!"
[<http://www.anecdotage.com/index.php?aid=14554>]

Btw, we named our site "kakool" for the same reason Eastman called his company
Kodak - lots of K's, which comedians agree are funny letters :)

From:
[http://classic2.reference.com/browse/wiki/Inherently_funny_w...](http://classic2.reference.com/browse/wiki/Inherently_funny_word):

In Neil Simon's play The Sunshine Boys, a character says, "Words with a k in
it are funny. Alka-Seltzer is funny. Chicken is funny. Pickle is funny. All
with a k. Ls are not funny. Ms are not funny."

# In an article in the New Yorker published in 1936, H. L. Mencken argues that
"k words" are funny. "K, for some occult reason, has always appealed to the
oafish risibles of the American plain people, and its presence in the names of
many ... places has helped to make them joke towns ... for example, Kankakee,
Kalamazoo, Hoboken, Hohokus, Yonkers, Squeedunk, "Stinktown" and Brooklyn." #
The Star Trek: The Next Generation episode "The Outrageous Okona" features Joe
Piscopo as a comedian who, in attempting to teach the android Data the concept
of humor, refers to words ending in a k as funny. # The Monty Python sketch
"Are You Embarrassed Easily?" includes a list of alternately ordinary and
humorous words: shoe, megaphone, grunties, Wankel rotary engine, tits, winkle,
and vibraphone. # In The Simpsons:

In the episode "Homie the Clown", drawing from W. C. Fields, Krusty the Clown
tells Homer during a lesson at his clown college: "Memorize these funny place
names: Walla Walla, Keokuk, Cucamonga, Seattle." Upon hearing the word
"Seattle", Homer bursts into laughter...

